# Windows 7 Ultimate x64 BSOD (0x00000124)



## Source2006 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello everyone, I'm new to the forums but I've been browsing for the same problem in hopes of resolving it. But I didn't find any useful info so here I am... So basicaly my specs are: E8400 @ 3.6GHz with Hyper TX2, 2x2GB Geil 1066MHz (stock), Asus 4850 512MB (with Z1 cooler and 80mm fan), Asus Maximus Formula, WD5000AAKS 500GB HDD, 650W PSU and that's about all that's important I think... So I kept getting this BSOD like a year after buying this computer, it worked at 3.9GHz back than, so I downclocked it... Used orthos to check it, used memtest+ for DDR etc. I had 9800GTX before (15400 mark 06) now little less than 14k .

The BSOD is random, sometimes I'll get it listening to music, sometimes when playing a game, so I dunno *** is up with that. As I said I looked up this error and found no useful info (hardware failure, hardware incompatibiliy or driver problems...). Since components are fairly new I don't see how's it possible for harwdare failure but whatever...

Here's the dmp and xml file from the last BSOD, which Windows said help describe the problem... Got the BSOD 10 minutes ago playing MW2 ...


----------



## Source2006 (Jan 2, 2010)

My bad, uploaded what was asked for BSOD, from your sticky I think.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Not a problem. FWIW - the STOP 0x124 errors are an error that your CPU is reporting to Windows. It's difficult to interpret the results of this error message - and when you do interpret it, the results aren't very helpful.

So, I usually start with these tests:


> H/W Diagnostics:
> Please start by running these hardware diagnostics:
> http://www.carrona.org/memdiag.html (read the details at the link)
> http://www.carrona.org/hddiag.html (read the details at the link)
> ...


Then I suggest you follow the steps at this link: http://www.sevenforums.com/crash-lockup-debug-how/35349-2-int-stop-0x124-what-means-what-try.html


----------



## Source2006 (Jan 2, 2010)

I ran memtest+ and HDD test before, my computer is protected by KIS 2010, so that first thing is not a problem. I belive I do have the newest drivers for everything, and the OC is pretty stable, last time I checked Orthos did 10 passes at 9 with no problems, max temp was around 70-71C. And the GFX is changed so that's outta the question... Any way to test the mobo?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Stop overclocking
See if the BSOD's stop.


----------



## Source2006 (Jan 2, 2010)

K, will try overnight, might leave orthos or something... Gonna suck *** if it's that... If it's that, I'll have to buy a c2q or something lolz


----------



## Source2006 (Jan 2, 2010)

No BSOD for now *touches wood*... I put CPU voltage to 1.35V and NB to 1.41V and OCed to 3650MHz, let Orthos do it's thing, and it was stable... Will see how long it lasts .


----------

